# Backing up GTA IV save game



## Shane

^Anyone fugured it out yet? ive read some how toos on the internet and none of them worked for me,ive even installed GTA on another drive so that if i format my main drive i could still play gta from my other drive and even that failed.

How does one backup a save game
!!! Rockstar get off ur asses and make us a backup tool!


----------



## Kornowski

C:\Users\_Username_\AppData\Local\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\savegames


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> C:\Users\_Username_\AppData\Local\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\savegames



hey dan,

yeah i seen that on the net,backed up those files and restored them after i formatted windows and re-installed GTA IV and it just started a new game


----------



## Kornowski

Heh, that's lame. I really don't know. You would have thought with being signed into Windows Live they could sync them, so that when you logged, you'd have your saves.


----------



## Twist86

Kornowski said:


> Heh, that's lame. I really don't know. You would have thought with being signed into Windows Live they could sync them, so that when you logged, you'd have your saves.



There is the problem...you rely on Microsoft to think that far a head.


----------



## Kornowski

Twist86 said:


> There is the problem...you rely on Microsoft to think that far a head.



Haha, Yeah, I guess...


----------

